# Benelli shotgun what choke?



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

what choke that comes with a Super Eagle II do i use for bird ,squirrel,and buckshot ?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

for birds and squirrels i would use the choke with 4 or 5 slits in the top of the choke. they should be improved cylinder (4) or skeet ( 5) for buck shot you should really pattern your shot gun to see which it likes. different brands and size buckshot will shoot different in the same choke. pattern with all your chokes to see whats best.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

*choke selection*

My SBE II came with 5 tubes, cylinder, improved cylinder, modified, improved modified, and full, the most open or widest choke to the tightest pattern respectively.
I use the modified (the tightest choke you can use with steel shot) for duck and goose hunting. and for upland birds, rabbits, squirrels, or anything else that you would use any other lead shot for I use the full. The reason I use the tightest choke you can use FOR THE LOAD is to improve my shooting. Meaning, if you use a more open choke , for instance shooting clays, the clay bird may break because you hit it with a couple of pellets through a wide open choke tube, but you SHOULD have missed. When the bird breaks, your brain tells you "that's the lead , swing, sight picture, etc. that I need to do" so you try to duplicate an improper shot. Like calling "no slop" when playing pool. 
The only time I personally would use a more wide open tube would be if I were hunting where birds were decoying or pass shooting or jumping where the birds are only 10 or 15 yards out when I HAVE to shoot them, i.e. can't see or shoot them before or after that window. Or using buckshot where a shot at a running deer in heavy cover means a 20 yd shot max. I would need to open up the choke cause at that distance with a tight choke, you shot is probably still in the wad. Might as well be shooting a rifle! 
The SBEII shoots great patterns with the factory chokes or aftermarket if you need an extrafull for geese or turkey, for example. The longer a gun takes to make a change in choke, (the best would be throughout the length of the barrel for a fixed choke, worst being a short 1 inch choke tube right at the end of the barre), the better, usually, the patterns. The benelli has LONG choke tubes and they're tollerances and crio process make them awesome, IMO. 

Hope that helps, and congrats on a great gun.


----------

